# Google- PTO rejects one element of Viagra patent; Accutane user wins $25.16M verdict ... - FiercePharma



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*PTO rejects one element of Viagra patent; Accutane user wins $25.16M verdict ...**FiercePharma**...* Pharmaceuticals has rounded up $18 million to fund a late-stage trial which will enroll 600 patients with diarrhea predominant *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

